# Should I wax my Table saw? And Oil my miter slot?



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

I want Wood to slide better on my table saw. Would automotive (turtle wax brand) be find to put on my table saw? Will the wax gum up my stock?

Also is 3 in 1 oil the best to lubricate my miter slots with?

What do you all do?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Johnson's paste wax.

That's the answer to all your questions.

Don't use automotive wax. Most of it contains silicones … which … will negatively affect the application of finishes to the wood.


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

See above, just wax and only wax. No oil.


----------



## WoodPiddler (Jan 12, 2011)

I use Renaissance Wax exclusively on my cast iron table tops. It is a bit pricey, but it will solve both your problems of creating an excellent sliding surface, and it will keep it from rusting. I tried several of the other products on the market, including Johnson's paste wax, but this is the BEST period.

Put on three initial coats to create a base, and then you need to only use a light coat when you do your equipment maintenance. The can should last a LONG time, so in the long haul it is not expensive.

By the way, you can get this at the Woodcraft store.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Oiling your miter slot will just make a mess. I've never felt the need to put any lube on the miter slot, but paste wax (only types as mentioned above) wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

+4 for all the above post…...Hello Joe, what's you know? :))


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm with Ray. Big fan of the Renaissance wax but it's the only thing I've ever used. I use it on the tables, the ways on my lathes and the in- and out-feed tables on the planer. I'm using it ALL OVER the Shopsmith the I'm cleaning up now. I'd heard the Johnson's paste wax was really good and may try that, too. I understand you need to get the original formula (yellow can with a red band) rather than the newer stuff that has some ingredients that make it less slick.

Just as an aside, oil and sawdust make a really nasty mess.

Whit


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Rick
Not much, mainly lurking around.

Also trying to give some moral support to wife as she has several more weeks of radiation for breast cancer. Caught it early so outcome looks excellent.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I use talcum powder on all of my machine surfaces. Just sprinkle on some powder and spread it around with an eraser. The tops become very smooth. Just put on some more when needed. It won't affect the wood or finishes.


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

I use Butchers Bowling Alley Wax on *everything* iron in my garage shop. It has done a good job keeping spring and fall condensation from rusting my tools and makes the table surface really slick. If you want a really smooth table saw surface, first block sand the cast iron with 320 grit wet or dry sandpaper wet with WD40. That will soften any machining ridges and leaves tiny scratches to hold the wax,

When applying wax, put down a *thin* coat, wipe it off and rub down hard within a few minutes. Thick wax will be gummy and be worse than none at all. Rub down with paper shop towels, but for the last coat rub with an old T shirt.

As previous poster said, don't use any wax that contains silicones, it will screw up the finish on your projects.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Another vote for Johnson's paste was here.


----------

